# Installation plugin Gfortran sur XCode



## ZipZip (21 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour a tous.

Voila mon problème, je vais avoir a programmer de choses en Fortran 90 sur mon MBP mais je ne sait absolument pas comment faire. J'ai tout d'abord installé la dernière version de Xcode. Ensuite, j'ai téléchargé la version Intel de Gfortran sur un site, qui est le plugin fortran de Xcode. Je l'ai dézippé, et ca m'a créé un dossier usr dans le dossier téléchargement. Je ne sait pas quoi faire de ce dossier : ni si il faut le déplacer, ni s'il faut copier certains de ces fichier a un endroit précis etc... 

Voila, j'espère que vous pourrez m'aider.

Merci


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (28 Novembre 2009)

Perso, j'ai jamais très bien compris comment fonctionnait ce plug-in.
Pour ma part, j'ai téléchargé gfortran pour Mac Os (donc pas le plug-in Xcode).
Pour compiler, tu ouvres le Terminal et tu tapes la commande:

```
gfortran nomdufichier.f90 -o nomdetonprogramme
```
Pour écrire le code, j'utilise le logiciel gratuit Editra

Voilà
@+


----------



## ZipZip (29 Novembre 2009)

Et bien merci, je vais essayer ca de suite.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h55 ----------

Ca marche nickel, merci


----------

